# Genesis Series 3 DMX (Dual Mono Extreme) amplifier



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have for sale on eBay a Genesis Series 3 Dual Mono Extreme amplifier

Item Number: 262463727678

Item URL:

Genesis Series 3 Dual Mono Extreme DMX amp amplifier DLS Class Sinfoni range | eBay

Will ship internationally


----------

